# An Insurance Question: Resolved!



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My 4 yr old snowblower was stolen from the repair shop. The shopowner handled all the insurance and police stuff. The insurance company sent a check to him, which was for my original purchase price minus 10% per year depreciation. ( it's 4 yr old = 40%.. ouch!) 
My question is: Is this check mine? He wants to give me a replacement unit which is about the equivalent value (in his opinion) but it is a older machine. On the upside, it has a B&S motor, mine had a Chinese Honda knockoff motor. This replacement is bigger, in width and hp.
If you've been through this type of incident, how are things supposed to go? I should probably insist on grabbing the check, but I really don't want to slap another $500-$800 with it into a new machine.
*Suggestions, guys?* I want this all to go down as drama-free as possible, without getting scrawed.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Check is yours. You decide what you get not him.


----------



## SpindleMaker (Sep 20, 2013)

+1 for Monte


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, I'd hoped for an expert opinion, and I got it!!! Thank you* Monte!*


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like the Check is yours my Friend, but I would take the machine!
For example, our Vehicle got grazed by the Plow Driver this Winter, and I received a check for damages… which promptly got given to the Collision Center to get it fixed… It was a no gain, but no loss deal…


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Take the check and buy an Ariens snowblower … American made (in Wisconsin) with B&S engines.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

hold up now guys…. not so fast.

he paid for the insurance and he will pay the increase in premiums next year. The check is written to him.

Now, you deserve to be reimbursed and made whole again. You can have a conversation and barter to the point where there is a meeting of the minds. he can't force you to take the older snow blower anymore than you can force him to turn over the insurance check.

It's just and offer. If you feel the older unit isn't quite a fair trade, then barter…. ask for a little money too.

Or say no thank you. I would like a better unit. How about taking a cash offer and You come up with a little money and go get yourself a brand new TORO? Now there's an idea. Snow blowers don't last that long anyway.

WORK IT OUT. He benefits either way. you are using it on his property, right?

just a counter point guys…all ideas need to be considered.

fyi - when you get older, you remember every god damned bridge you burned. life is mighty short, turns out.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the great replies!
This would have been easier if the snowblower was stolen out of my own garage.
More difficult to negotiate with two parties involved instead of just one.
Being the entrepreneur that the repair guy is, it's logical to assume he'd try and make a little $$ off my misfortune.
The big issue is to be standing in my driveway with a check in my pocket, and no snowblower. In my mind, I could take the check, add an equivalent amount of cash to it, and get a nice Ariens or Toro (great suggestions, guys!). But at the end of the day, my bank account would be like as if the thieves simply withdrew the money themselves.
At the end of the day, I either wind up with an older snowblower of unknown overall condition, or pay more money to have a snowblower of choice in the shed, which is what I had in the first place.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Older used snowblower equals worn out parts like belts,traction clutch,gears,etc.etc.as you know you ,having reliability is crucial with snowblowers,when you need it you really need it.
I think Gerry(the Dane) nailed it,Areins is a great snowblower, you'll have a reliable machine for many years to come.


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

the snowblower was yours you paid for it, you also pay insurance "in case of" so the money is yours to replace or do whatever


----------



## PittsburghTim (Jan 16, 2012)

PK,

I have a 2-stage Ariens and think it's a fine machine. I'd pay a few extra bucks for the Subaru Robin engine though. After trouble with fuel systems on a few B&S engines, I made the switch. Five years now, zero maintenance needed. I treat the fuel with Stabil. At the end of the season, I just shut the fuel valve and let it run until it stalls. The next season, I add some fresh gas and go.

It seems to me as though the safe bet would be to get the cash and get a new model. At least then you should have many years of trouble-free use. If cash is tight, ask for some warranty on the used model being offered.

Good luck,

Tim


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Your old machine was in his care and trust when you brought it to him and he should make you a satisfied customer..

*I know nothing at all about snow blowers but if you want to accept the replacement unit he is offering you should ask that he provide a 100% parts and labor warranty for however number of years you think is fair. *

This means no additional out of pocket expense for you and if it does need repair it is cheaper for him to fix it.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd say "Thanks for the offer, but I'd rather have the cash". 
Besides, HE should be asking YOU what the appropriate remedy should be.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

+1 to Greg's advice.

Remember, you're not the one who paid for the insurance and dealt with the insurance company and police.

He's been "made whole" by the insurance company and now he's trying to do right by you. Get a WRITTEN contract that spells out the circumstances, what he's giving you physically, and what assurances he's giving you that the unit will operate satisfactorily and reliably for a specified period of time.

Herb


----------



## hobby1 (Feb 10, 2012)

The 10% deffered price reduction is his insurance claim to him, however as retribution to you, shouldn't he owe you the full price of what you paid when you purchased it, showing him your receipt, then bargan with him according to your conscience, of what your willing to recieve from him.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

This is an interesting one. I don't know exactly how theft claims and insurance work in Canada, but here is my best guess. You don't have an insurance claim, the repair guy resolved that with his. You have a contractual/business relationship with the repair guy. He needs to be able to replace the machine that you brought in to him or give you what it was worth. You should get out of the deal whatever you think is fair, but not worth more than the machine you brought in. I wouldn't take the check unless you were planning on upgrading to a new one anyway or if you can't work anything else out. If he doesn't have something else to offer as a trade, then Greg's idea is great. This is a repair shop after all. They should have a pretty good idea how the machine will work and be able to back up the warranty. If they won't consider the warranty, consider that a good sign you don't want that machine.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Completely unrelated to your question but…
Is the repair place reputable?
I'm no "Columbo", but how does a snow blower get stolen in the first place?! Why wouldn't a Thief/Thieves steal a couple of chain saws, or tools, or cash, or anything a little easier to transport and conceal?
If they were specifically targeting snow blowers, why wouldn't they steal from a place that offered New ones, rather than a repair shop? How did they know whether it was still broken, or repaired? Was it already repaired?
What else was stolen?
The more I think about it the more fishy it sounds… 
All the best to you PK! The Man definitely owes you, one way or another, simply because it was your Property that was taken!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

NO matter what !* when your property is in his care* he is respnsible to make good any damage theft that occurs whilst your goods are on or in his property.He has a nerve imho offering you an older machine he is trying to get rid off.Ask for a cash value for your loss , obtain three quotes from independent companies to say what realistically your machine would have been worth, taking into consideration fair wear and tear over the years, then see if his current cash offer is in line .Remember he had no right to accept an offer from a third party I.E the insurance company,that fell way below what this figure would be, and if he has done so without your input and consent then he should make up the difference .At least that's how it would work here in the UK.Have fun and I do hope that you can *BOTH* find an amicable solution to your problem. Alistair


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, thanks again, every one! Hey, very perceptive, *LittleCope!*
i'll go into a bit more detail about how this all happened. I had fueled up the blower when it was -11 C (12 F)and a bit of snow slid off my gas can into the snowblower tank. I saw it, not able to do anything about it, so I put in one can of drygas, and intended to run out the tank. A change of plan after 10 more minutes of run time, and I put the blower away in the shed. The next day, it was -30 C out, (-22 F) and the thing just would not start, except to run on whatever bit of primer was in. The repair shop I called was the authorized MTD repair depot. He came and picked up the snowblower, and instructions to purge the tank, and possibly rebuild the carb if necessary. He picked it up in the evening, and parked the truck inside his building, with 2 other snow blowers, for the night. At 9:15 AM the next day, he rolled out the truck into his lot. By 10:15, MY blower was gone. A truck had parked beside it, and my snowblower was freighted onto the other truck. They ignored the other two on his truck. There were four bags of trash tossed off the other truck to make room for my snowblower, the cops opened a bag and saw a summons for speeding!! With the owners name on it. The cops went to that person's house, his first words: " I called about my stolen truck three days ago, about time you got here!!! " Everyone agrees, my unit was either sold for scrap @ 9 cents a pound, Sold to a hock shop for less than $100, or went to parts unknown. Sad part of it all, it might even start and run if brought inside a warm building! This business, although located in the hell's kitchen of Winnipeg known as the 'North End', he's never had an incident in his 19 years there. The guy certainly seemed reliable, he was more shook up than I was over this.

There are street gangs all this town, and in fact I can't leave a snowblower out in the yard for a 10 minute coffee without fearing it to be gone when I go back outside! And we live in a 'good' part of town! Kinda tells me to get a junky-ass snowblower, I looked at a Yamaha 12 hp rubber-track blower, it would kill me to see a nice one like that disappear from the yard! And, so it goes…
Thanks, one and all for the moral support and encouragement!


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with a part of EVERY comment above

But, I think your are probably just plain wrong about a comment you expressed.

*"Being the entrepreneur that the repair guy is, it's logical to assume he'd try and make a little $$ off my misfortune".*

Why is that a logical assumption ????

Unless this guy is in the 1% of crooked "entrepreneurs" ...or, unless you know for a fact this guy is a bum…..

.....Most small business owners would take it in the shorts to keep a customer happy. Then, add in the fact that that he knows it was stolen off his property for which he is obviously responsible to secure. AND, It is quite possible he sincerely thinks, or knows from years of experience, that the older but bigger machine is actually a better unit than is/was your 4-year-old machine.

So, unless you personally know this guy is a bum, then maybe you are not giving this guy enough respect or credit….....even if you do not "like" his offer.

My REAL point:

A couple hundred bucks on a snow-blower really is a big deal.

A couple hundred bucks, either way is a very cheap commodity as part of being able to say you are proud of yourself.

I am NOT advocating allowing yourself to be abused or steam-rolled or cheated. NEVER let that happen.

But, this situation has a lot of the "coin-flip" in it

You asked for suggestions….... and got them…......so, consider them all…........but, at least to me, the important thing is to feel good …...in your inner-self …....as to how you handled the situation.

Have NO inner regrets when you look back, 6 months? 2 years?? 20 years?? at how you conducted your
self in this deal.

A couple hundred bucks IS a lot of money in certain situations

A couple hundred bucks is chump-change when part of having zero regrets, and are content, now and forever…... with who and what you are.

No specific suggestions….......they are all listed above.

Just me thinking out-loud.


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

IMO it doesn't sound like the guy is trying to take advantage of you. He's probably willing to work to keep you satisfied. If you decide on taking a used one from him I'd try to get a service deal of some sort like Greg suggested.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is my 2 cents. The insurance is for the shop owner, not you. Here in Texas, you are due to be made whole by the shop owner. This means the equal snow blower, or the value of your snow blower at the time it was stolen, in the condition it was stolen. What his insurance company thinks it is worth is irrelevant… so you don't want the check. You want the value or equal. It seems to me, he has already done the ground work to find a working machine to replace yours, that was not working at the time. I, also being here in Texas, don't know that much about them, but that seems to me that the shop owner is trying to make right by getting you a working machine. If you wanted cash I would go the route of getting estimates and etc.. but IMO not having to spend all the time trying to find a machine etc.. etc.. is probably not worth it. Take the machine he is offering, and guilt him into a couple of tune ups on it if it ain't right.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you, C+, for your insight.
I want to get this whole mess over with, whatever it takes! It's just that there's little hope of recouping any value if and when I decide to go new, there's little or no trade-in leverage. And I really would like the heated hand-grip option, wow what a difference it makes! So, I'll get hosed, either now or later. I'm hoping that this replacement he's offering is substantial enough to last, I can use hand and foot warmers in my gloves and boots…This unit is typical of ones seen on CL for about $200 less than what he values this replacement machine at. Yeah, I'm confused. 
And don't get me started about a very bad incident at my Chevrolet dealer this week… denying that my Z71 makes starter gear-clash noises that they refused to address, a stuck or collapsed lifter noise they refused to look at, a block heater that they refused to verify as being unoperational, and generally insulting my intelligence. Cripes, the truck is two years old, and still under warranty! I'm hammering out a letter to the Regional Customer Service Office in Ottawa as we speak. LOL, that's why I only buy vintage WW machinery… I can abide an old machine asking for parts… but not a near-new vehicle! Done venting… Thanks all!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, guys, yeah I generally seek to avoid confrontation in these situations, and usually end up simply being quietly dissatisfied. 
Whenever I try to be assertive, I generally end up not much better off, and get left wondering why I bothered standing up in the first place. But the repair guy just about *told *me that I'm getting a used blower… not the check. He wants to move that B&S unit…he can't possibly have that much dough tied up in it.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I say if the insurance people gave him X for your machine he should give YOU X for your machine. IT WASN'T HIS MACHINE!!!! It's not your fault he doesn't have good security or cameras there to deter theft. I say demand the check and look for a new small engine guy.


----------



## ScottC (Apr 6, 2010)

If it were me, and I felt the machine he is offering is close to being equal, I'd probably take it. You may need a snow blower tomorrow, plus you don't want to put more money into a new one.

I agree that he still needs to make good, but I would probably skip the hassle and cost of shopping for a new one.

Maybe take the replacement and ask for a "bumper to bumper" warranty and/or free maintenance for a year or two.

Just how I feel. Good luck and glad I don't own a snow-blower. Hope to get rid of my snow shovel soon too!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

All I can add is this. If everybody is honest (except for the thief of course) then nobody is going to win, and somebody has to loose. I agree it should be the repair shop. Sucks to be him, but that's the breaks. If the snow blower was in your garage, it would be you.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

In some parts of the country, even finding a snow blower this year is difficult..especially the good ones.

One potential would be to take the snowblower that he offered and ask for a 2 year warranty on it so that if anything goes wrong he fixes it for free.

I have had the same snowblower for about 10 years and it is still running great. I do service it completely at the end of snow season and then when I get it out, it starts right away. It is a two stage machine John Deere machine.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks again, guys! I'll be in touch with the small-engines guy tomorrow… Deal or No Deal…


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Re: "Yamaha 12 hp rubber-track blower"

A. I didn't know Yamaha made blowers and I am jealous we don't get them in the states.

B. I bought a rubber tracked Honda about 8 years ago, only a 7 hp 24 inch cut because they are so expensive, but I researched and everyone said they were the best. It's a nice machine with the hydrostatic drive you can really crawl. But last fall I was at an auction and they had a Honda 624 with tires. Knowing how much they sold for new I picked it up for the grand sum of $175. Well, the winter of 2012 we had one snow storm before Halloween so the track unit got no use and sat with 2 year old gas by the time 2013 rolled around. I couldn't get it started when I needed it so instead of immediately flipping the one I just picked up at the auction for a profit I started using it. And I'm still using it because it's much easier to turn and maneuver. The track drive unit has no differential so the tracks are locked in step and it's just a bear to turn around. So my advise is skip the track drives. The units with knobby snow tires have plenty of traction, are cheaper and just easier to manhandle. Cheers!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

He should be able to hook you up with a brand new one at cost.

He's in the business, he knows the suppliers and sales reps,

politely ask for a new one and pay the difference if need be.

Like for like & pay the difference for the upgrade is equitable

for both parties.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

What would your insurance company have paid you if it had been stolen from your garage? I think I would start from there. It's really not reasonable for him to pay you more than your insurance would have paid. Have you contacted your insurance. Perhaps they would make up the 10% and you could just take the cash.


----------



## Targa (Aug 21, 2013)

"*What would your insurance company have paid you if it had been stolen from your garage? I think I would start from there*"

I agree with Bill M.

Many homeowner insurance policies have a deductible that is applied first to the value of a stolen or damaged item unless it is specifically listed on your homeowners policy. The insurance company would then pay the net amount. I'm not an property and casualty insurance expert, but before trying to press the shop owner for what you think your insurance company would have paid, you may want to talk with your insurance agent.

All things considered, accepting the shop owners used snow blower (especially if it is an upgrade to the stolen one) may make the most sense.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Seems odd to me - I would have expected his insurance to contact you as to model, age, value etc - just as if you are in an auto accident and it is the other guys fault - he doesn't get to choose what repairs are done to make you whole again.

I would look at my own homeowners policy as I have replacement cost insurance. Then your insurance deals with his to recoup their losses.

Working it out directly is the best way, especially if the shop owner is someone that you want to have any ongoing relationship with.

But the responsibility is to make you WHOLE AGAIN,,, and not what is most convenient to the shop owner.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to agree with reedwood. His insurance paid his claim, not yours. He should also replace the machine just like the one you had.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

What's the make, model, and age of the used one he's offering you? You said yours was 4 years old, and was a Chinese knockoff motor. This one has a more readily serviceable engine, more power, and wider path. This one could be 8 years old and still better than your stolen one. As far as a comment above that said snowblowers don't last that long, I disagree. My father is still running his Toro from 1990 in Syracuse, NY where they get a respectable amount of snow. Only thing he's done with it is oil changes and gas stabilizer, along with a new tire a few years back. And I used it when I was a teenager so you know it's been put through its paces, as far as taking in as much snow as possible as fast as possible. A replacement snowblower comparable to your old one might make you whole again, or this used one with a service agreement might make you better off.

I do agree with the previous comment about a service agreement, if he's not willing to stand behind it for another 2 winters, that is a red flag.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Kat - I should clarify, I thought for some reason that this was a place where you worked and you were using it there….don't ask why. Something tells me you may end up in a better situation. Insurance doesn't pay much these days after the deductible.

If it was stolen from my house, I'd be SOL considering I have a 1000.00 deductible. How much was his I wonder?

Binghamton - I should have said craftsman snow blowers don't last that long. Neither do their lawn mowers.

I have a Toro Lawn mower now and just purchased a Toro snow blower with a blue handle that adjusts the chute. works great! Mine is not wheel powered or battery start. Just a 2 cycle 6 hp. motor but it's all I need. starts every time, no need to charge or replace batteries. and it's so lightweight, I can throw it around like a rag doll.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm very appreciative of all the supporting words, and it tipped me in favor of just accepting the Craftsman and getting on with life. When I went to the shop, there it was… clearly a bit out of style, but nice! Didn't look like it was run hard and put away wet, like a lot of snowblowers I see. I could have done a lot worse! This is a well-built unit with heavy gauge metal, and a 10hp Tecumseh motor (did I say B&S?) which I'm quite familiar with. We shook hands, even-stevens, parted as friends, and I had none of that angry stuff going on in my head.
We're due for 5 inches of snow on Wednesday, an Alberta clipper, I'll be ready. Ever grateful, to you one and all!


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Good !!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Happy snow blowing!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice. I have a 25 year old Craftsman lawnmower with a Tecumseh motor. Its a beast. 
I initially said you should ask for the cash, but in the end, I think you made out well enough.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey PK - good to hear everything worked out! I have been following the thread with interest, but had nothing to offer beyond the great input you were already getting.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

let the snow fly…...............


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

All's well that ends well, good news PK!


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

What is this SNOW you speak of and why must it be removed?


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Sounds like you're happy with the deal and that's what matters most. Happy Snow Blowing!


----------



## Dakotajack (Apr 17, 2013)

No one, should "make" money off of your loss! You are entitled to the "acv"(actual cash value) of your snow blower. The check should have been mailed to you! The negotiation should of been with you, not the owner of the shop.

Now for another thought, if you have a Homeowners policy, with a replacement cost provision, you should have gone under your own coverage, less your deductible, you get a new snow blower, your company subrogates for your deductible and the "acv" value of your snowblower from the shop owner and then his company covers his loss. This is what I would have done!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The check is yours is the consensus!

*I have one question, what it a snow blower?*
Just kidding, I went through two Toro snowblowers when I lived in Illinois.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The shop owner turned in the claim on *his* insurance so he gets the check. I wonder if the Homeowner policy would honor the claim as the item was in the shop, which has its own insurance coverage. Just a couple of thoughts.
Glad you got things straightened out. Looks like you got the new snowblower just in time. We were supposed to get snow last night. The local schools panicked and cancelled school. No snow!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like you came out of this OK, I think you'll be happy with it. I have a 5 year-old craftsman 24" snowblower that I've been happy with. (knocking on my ugly plastic veneer particleboard desk) Runs like a top, plenty of power, nothing's broke yet. Just keep up on maintenance and brush it off best you can before it goes back in the garage. Mine looks almost like it did the day I bought it, but then again I only use it maybe 10 times per season here in Binghamton.

P.S. Some snowblowers are going to last longer than others. Some will need more frequent repairs. But a lot of what determines the longevity is how you use it and how you take care of it. If your forcing it through 20" deep snow and ice and bogging it down and keep breaking pins, you're doing it wrong. Am I expecting 20 years out of my Craftsman? No. Am I expecting 10? Yes. I'm not pretending I will never have to fix it, but snowblowers are not very complicated if you have a little bit of mechanical know-how.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Now, will you please keep the snow in Canada, at least for the rest of this winter. I've seen enough thank you.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Glad things worked out PK, and I know you are too.
Bill


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I crawl through the heavy wet stuff with my 6hp Honda and my neighbor just blasts through with his 10hp Sears. No substitute for horsepower when it comes to moving tons of snow. Good luck with it. It'll probably last forever.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Read this thread with interest. Glad to see you reached a satisfactory conclusion to your dilemma, PK.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Thanks for the kind words, everyone!
*This machine, I've discovered, is a real brute and doesn't like anything getting in its way! I'm happy that it easily hails snow onto my neighbor's garage roof, or into his back yard (well, if I want to…) It's cool having had a smorgasbord of new or used blowers over the years, they each have a distinct 'personality'! And indeed, there are more brand options like Husquvarna, Yamaha, Poulan and a few others unknown in the USA, and crazy widths too, like 36" or 40" across!!
*soo.. I want this snowblower incident to fade into the background, secure in the knowledge that there are some great guys I hang with here!*


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*soo.. I want this snowblower incident to fade into the background, secure in the knowledge that there are some great guys I hang with here!*

And it's guys like you that cause us to hang here!


----------



## LakeLover (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey PK.

Glad it all worked out.

Re living in the 'Peg. We lived in Regina for years, saw the " Hood" deteriorate very quickly as the gangs moved in. When we bought our 1st house in a good area, never had a problem. But soon it did not matter were you lived.

It got to the point a bike in your back yard was only 5 minutes max. Every BBQ was double chained down. Took a couple of us with broken hockey sticks to educate some late night crusers to move on.

I was working shift work and on call on my way going home at late night or early AM I would tour a couple streets around. Looked for low lifes at took discriptions and plate #s. Just handed them to the cops. It did help in the long run.

We have since moved to a more rural area and our small area is always watching and no problems.

We got a Husquvarna, 3 years ago and like it.

But this winter can stop anytime soon. Last year was never ending.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Glad everything is working out for you. I'm sure that snowblower will come in handy. We had some snow here in SE TN but only about 1 inch. We may some more tonight but temps will not be favorable for much, if any, accumulation. Most of the storm passed south of us if you keep up with the weather patterns.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I personally would take the used snow blower and barter for at least a 2 two year parts and labor warranty, and get it in writing. at least the warranty won't cost him anything unless its junk. I feel that should give you peace of mind.


----------

